# dish of the month.....



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

ok how about votes for dish of the month?......


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bullyb said:


> ok how about votes for dish of the month?......


good idea,


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

yey im in


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

maybe we should have bitch of the month and all submit a photoLOL!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

noubi said:


> maybe we should have bitch of the month and all submit a photoLOL!!


hehe, yes thats a good idea!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

if I win I stick to my promise... dont want to sway it... but...


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

bullyb said:


> ok how about votes for dish of the month?......


magik, you cant vote for yourself!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you can guess who i voted for, and i just watched him, singing on telly, aaaaahhhhh, im in luvvvvvvvvvvv,


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> magik, you cant vote for yourself!!


sorry but I need the votes... my popularity is slipping somewhat!!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> sorry but I need the votes... my popularity is slipping somewhat!!!


dont think thats true do you?? youve got all the women chasing after u! the poll wont lie....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

i think a few people haven't voted truthfully.... come on... you all on the turn or somethin!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

where's nubi....? I know I can rely on her... now there's a real woman!! one with taste too!!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> where's nubi....? I know I can rely on her... now there's a real woman!! one with taste too!!!


your names disqualified for voting for yourself......


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

I had to vote for myself!!! I'm hardly going to vote for Shane Ward am I?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Magik said:


> if I win I stick to my promise... dont want to sway it... but...


morning everyone...What promice is it?


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

come on girls, get your votes in!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

sis... thank god you're here!!! My promise of naked shoot!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Magik said:


> sis... thank god you're here!!! My promise of naked shoot!!!


Being a sis - I have no choice, do I? Otherwise I wont get your private jet anymore.......BTW - my computer VERY SLOW, it might die any moment....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

also might I ad,,, I'm only sending the pics to my loyal fans who voted for me....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Magik said:


> also might I ad,,, I'm only sending the pics to my loyal fans who voted for me....


sounds like a blackmail....


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> also might I ad,,, I'm only sending the pics to my loyal fans who voted for me....


so that will be you sending photo to yourself then....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Elena said:


> Being a sis - I have no choice, do I? Otherwise I wont get your private jet anymore.......BTW - my computer VERY SLOW, it might die any moment....


thanks sis!!! The jet is yours....!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> so that will be you sending photo to yourself then....


haha yeh so far!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

becouse I am related - I need the rights to vote for two!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

elena... help me out here!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Magik said:


> thanks sis!!! The jet is yours....!


Thanks Mag! - What a lovely prezy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

your welcome sis!!! xxxxxx


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> becouse I am related - I need the rights to vote for two!!!


elena...much as i love your family, you can only get one vote...dont be naughty......


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Magik said:


> elena... help me out here!!!!


I did..."Stand by your Bro!" You're leading anyway - why such as panic?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> elena...much as i love your family, you can only get one vote...dont be naughty......


OK than.....Antonio Banderas wont give me his jet - wouldnt he?


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> OK than.....Antonio Banderas wont give me his jet - wouldnt he?


no but maybe give you smile on your face if you managed to get locked in a room with him!! hehe!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> elena... help me out here!!!!


thats low magik getting your family to vote for you...tut tut..


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> no but maybe give you smile on your face if you managed to get locked in a room with him!! hehe!!


not with my luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> thats low magik getting your family to vote for you...tut tut..


if you were truthfull to yourself Bev, I wouldn't have to!!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> not with my luck


....i know what you mean...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> thats low magik getting your family to vote for you...tut tut..


Thats worldwide custom: however families fighting between themselves - they do support each other in such as hard times....


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> if you were truthfull to yourself Bev, I wouldn't have to!!!


100% truthful, ive fancied orlando bloom for bloomin years!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> 100% truthful, ive fancied orlando bloom for bloomin years!!


yeh fair enough.. you've only fancied me for past 4 weeks!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Magik said:


> yeh fair enough.. you've only fancied me for past 4 weeks!!!


Were we here just 4 weeks? feels like a life time...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

5th of november I believe???


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Magik said:


> 5th of november I believe???


blimey....I wonder how it will go and what will happened during next 12 months.....I can already guess what will happen next 9 months tho.....


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> blimey....I wonder how it will go and what will happened during next 12 months.....I can already guess what will happen next 9 months tho.....


i reckon it will be totally different people online in 12months, not even us...

as for 9 months....probably lots of little magiks running about!hehe!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> as for 9 months....probably lots of little magiks running about!hehe!!


you trying to ask me for somethin? - too late you've cast your vote!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> you trying to ask me for somethin? - too late you've cast your vote!!


its ok, ive got orlando sending me private messages....

....might be in my head, but their real to me!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> i reckon it will be totally different people online in 12months, not even us...
> 
> as for 9 months....probably lots of little magiks running about!hehe!!


I was just goin to say it too.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> its ok, ive got orlando sending me private messages....
> 
> ....might be in my head, but their real to me!!


I had a voice in my head once... kept on going on about stealing ham from tescos... anyway one day enough was enough!! I had it out with him and he agreed to leave me alone if I killed someone important!! Let's just say no more voices!!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> I had a voice in my head once... kept on going on about stealing ham from tescos... anyway one day enough was enough!! I had it out with him and he agreed to leave me alone if I killed someone important!! Let's just say no more voices!!!


your wierd.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

why????????????????


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

right....I had enough.....I'll try to re-start my computer.....If I'll dissappear for a week or two - you know what happened.....


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> right....I had enough.....I'll try to re-start my computer.....If I'll dissappear for a week or two - you know what happened.....


elena please dont go, you cheered me up!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

if she does go missing it's nothin to do with me!!! And I have a receipt for all that ham!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> elena please dont go, you cheered me up!!


That thing is very slow today - derives me up the wall.................I'll try to re-start....might me back.................


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> your wierd.....


he's not weird, he's unique and stands out


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> That thing is very slow today - derives me up the wall.................I'll try to re-start....might me back.................


ok!....
if you dont make it, i will check magiks boot....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> ok!....
> if you dont make it, i will check magiks boot....


I am back but it didnt make much difference.....Might need servicing or something.


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> I am back but it didnt make much difference.....Might need servicing or something.


yeah, think i need servicing too...oops!...you talking about the computer?? hehe!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> ok!....
> if you dont make it, i will check magiks boot....


thanks friend.....keep an eye......


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> yeah, think i need servicing too...oops!...you talking about the computer?? hehe!


Byllie! All you need to wink! (not to mee of course - you know who we mean)


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Have you tried using the disk clean up, it can help by deleting lots of old unwanted junk on your pc
> 
> Thanks Darren - its a bit better after re-staring, but otherwise I'd rather leave it to professionals.............


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

Magik said:


> sis... thank god you're here!!! My promise of naked shoot!!!


i would shoot you naked, i would also shoot you with your clothes on


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

noubi said:


> i would shoot you naked, i would also shoot you with your clothes on


my weapon is loaded and you're welcome to shoot it anytime!!!


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

Magik said:


> my weapon is loaded and you're welcome to shoot it anytime!!!


12 bore do it??


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

cocked and ready to go....


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> cocked and ready to go....


will you two get a room or something!! hehe


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> will you two get a room or something!! hehe


dont think i can afford her!!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> dont think i can afford her!!!


cold shower for 1 then!....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

bullyb said:


> cold shower for 1 then!....


hang fire lets see if she's up for paying first... I could manage halves??? or possibly a travel lodge!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> hang fire lets see if she's up for paying first... I could manage halves??? or possibly a travel lodge!


you are sooo romantic......not!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

romance isn't about money!!!....


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

i dont need a room to commit murder


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

noubi said:


> i dont need a room to commit murder


your good!! hehe!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

noubi said:


> i dont need a room to commit murder


*A woman meets a man in a bar. *​
*
They talk; they connect; they end
up leaving together.*​


*
They get back to his place,*​


*
and as he shows her around his
apartment.*​

*She notices that one wall of his
bedroom is *​


*
completely filled with soft, sweet, 
cuddly teddy bears. *​


*
There are three shelves in the 
bedroom,*​

*
with hundreds and hundreds of cute,*​

*
cuddly teddy bears carefully placed
in rows, covering the entire wall!*​

*
It was obvious that he had taken
quite some time to lovingly arrange them *​

*
and she was immediately touched*​

*
by the amount of thought he had
put into organizing the display.*​


*
There were small bears all along 
the bottom shelf,*​


*
medium-sized bears covering the 
length of the middle shelf, *​

*
and huge, enormous bears running
all the way along the top shelf. *

*
She found it strange for an
obviously masculine guy *​

*
to have such a large collection of
Teddy Bears,*​

*
She is quite impressed by his
sensitive side.*​

*
but doesn't mention this to him.*​

*They share a bottle of wine and
continue talking and, *​

*
after awhile, she finds herself
thinking,*​

*
'Oh my God! Maybe, this guy
could be the one! *​

*
Maybe he could be the future
father of my children?' *​

*She turns to him and kisses him
lightly on the lips *​


*
He responds warmly. *​

*
They continue to kiss, the passion
builds,*​

*and he romantically lifts her in
his arms and carries her into his bedroom *​

*
where they rip off each other's
clothes and make hot, steamy love.*​

*She is so overwhelmed that she
responds with more passion, *​

*more creativity, more heat than she
has ever known. *​

*After an intense, explosive night
of raw passion with this sensitive guy, *​

*they are lying there together in
the afterglow.*
*
The woman rolls over, gently 
strokes his chest and asks coyly, *​

*'Well,how was it?'*​

*The guy gently smiles at her,*​

*
strokes her cheek,*​

*looks deeply into her eyes,*​

*and says:*

'Help yourself to any prize​

from the middle shelf"​


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL i love it


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

heeeeeee heeeeee heeeeeeee,


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

bullyb said:


> 100% truthful, ive fancied orlando bloom for bloomin years!!


you fancy your brother?? thats why you keep asking me if you have different dads but even if you did its still a no no!!!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Esined said:


> you fancy your brother?? thats why you keep asking me if you have different dads but even if you did its still a no no!!!!


hehehe!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Esined said:


> you fancy your brother?? thats why you keep asking me if you have different dads but even if you did its still a no no!!!!


mom - its bullyb comment - open your eyes!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

I say Johnny Depp as Jack Sparrow
I bet my mum said Vin Deisel


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> I say Johnny Depp as Jack Sparrow
> I bet my mum said Vin Deisel


she did!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> I say Johnny Depp as Jack Sparrow
> I bet my mum said Vin Deisel


tht is so wierd!! i am not keen on johnny depp but think jack sparrow is hot hot hot!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> your mam hasn't voted yet


not here - on the other thread somewhere


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> your mam hasn't voted yet


haha!! i see t-jay made you vote darren!!!

good choice!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> hehe yep, but only because he has a look of me without my goggles


thats so wierd!! i was gonna say that!!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

bullyb said:


> tht is so wierd!! i am not keen on johnny depp but think jack sparrow is hot hot hot!!


Yeah Jack Sparrow and the character in Donnie Brasco (the same name) haha


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

my vote has been cast


----------



## Lost Bird (Nov 25, 2007)

mmmmmmmm @ Vin Diesel!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

morning lost bird,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes good morning


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

come on just one more vote.... xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> come on just one more vote.... xxx


so close yet oh so far


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

still time yet... where's MateOfMagic when you need him??


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

cant make up my mind who to vote for


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

do gay votes count?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

my poor shayne ward is way down,


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> my poor shayne ward is way down,


just where you'd like him...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> just where you'd like him...


filthy!!!!!


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

Magik said:


> just where you'd like him...


vin diesel is way up just where i like him!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

noubi said:


> do gay votes count?


yes,,, a vote is a vote!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> just where you'd like him...


well, yes, i wouldnt say no to him,


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> filthy!!!!!


thats what i meant to say


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

looks like I'm on top at the mo...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> looks like I'm on top at the mo...


is that were you like being, on top,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

right made my mind up


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

always.... but I dont mind going down if I have to


please note I am talking about the poll results

Knickersoff....oooh now that's rude!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> right made my mind up


you go for it carol, i hope your make the right choice,


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

Magik said:


> always.... but I dont mind going down if I have to
> 
> please note I am talking about the poll results
> 
> Knickersoff....oooh now that's rude!!!!


sarcasm is the lowest form of wit


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> always.... but I dont mind going down if I have to
> 
> please note I am talking about the poll results
> 
> Knickersoff....oooh now that's rude!!!!


yes i new you was talking about the vote,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> you go for it carol, i hope your make the right choice,


i always do


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

noubi said:


> sarcasm is the lowest form of wit


dont you talk to me about bein the lowest form of anything....


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

Magik said:


> dont you talk to me about bein the lowest form of anything....


you didnt mind the other night


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm slowly starting to go down!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

noubi said:


> you didnt mind the other night


no must admit... we'll swap roles next time!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> I'm slowly starting to go down!


get a hand pump lol


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

Magik said:


> no must admit... we'll swap roles next time!


you didnt let your sis have THE carrier bag did you


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

carol said:


> get a hand pump lol


how much you charge for one of them?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

noubi said:


> you didnt let your sis have THE carrier bag did you


no... how many times do I have to tell you... I can keep a secret! You have serious trust Issues!!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

more than you got lol


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

carol said:


> get a hand pump lol


dont encourage him


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

noubi said:


> dont encourage him


beat you to it!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

noubi said:


> dont encourage him


I dont think he needs any encouragement


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

dont have to with his mind


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

Magik said:


> no... how many times do I have to tell you... I can keep a secret! You have serious trust Issues!!!


no i dont, i dont trust anyone, there no issues


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I dont think he needs any encouragemeni


encorgagemeni?? what is that? Italian food?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> encorgagemen?? what is that? Italian food?


yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

right im off pups are waking up want to go and have a charge round

you all have a good night 
bbbbbbbbbbbyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

bye carol x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

carol said:


> right im off pups are waking up want to go and have a charge round
> 
> you all have a good night
> bbbbbbbbbbbyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeee


good night bye


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

bye


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im shayne ward is still low down, cant anybody vote for him,????


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

It's neck and neck with me and that vinegar loving swine!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> It's neck and neck with me and that vinegar loving swine!!!


"vinegar loving" would be Banderas......................


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> "vinegar loving" would be Banderas......................


yes and its vin diesel giving him a run for his money hee hee


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yes and its vin diesel giving him a run for his money hee hee


sounds like a cocktail "Wine 'n Diesel"


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> sounds like a cocktail "Wine 'n Diesel"


wouldnt mind trying that


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> wouldnt mind trying that


could be poisonous...............


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

might be worth the risk, to have a bit of vin


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> might be worth the risk, to have a bit of vin


i wont risk for diesel....no.......


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Elena said:


> i wont risk for diesel....no.......


not the real stuff no


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> not the real stuff no


............................


----------

